# Calculator and Periodic Table Allowed in MCAT?



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

Asalamu Alaykum 
I wanted to ask everybody on here whether calculator and periodic table are allowed in the MCAT examination? 
If not, then we have to memorize the table?! 
And do we get sheets with difficult physics formulas on and values of constants? Or do we have to memorize that as well? 
Thank you very much.


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

NO
neither a periodic table nor values of constants are provided in MCAT.. 
well calculator is prohibited there ... you will have to learn the basic maths values ...
and practice to solve numerical mcqs as well


----------

